# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Salihaj: Hashim Thaci po pergatit atentate kunder kundershtareve te tij politike

## Nice_Boy

*EKSKLUZIVE: DEPUTETI I KUVENDIT TE KOSOVES NGA LDD, ADEM SALIHAJ, ALARMON PER ATENTATE QE PO PREGADITEN NDAJ TIJ, GANI GECIT, AGIM VELIUT.NGA STRUKTURA QE SALIHAJ I VEN NE LIDHJE ME KREUN E PARTISE DEMOKRATIKE TE KOSOVES.*



*SALIHAJ THA PER MEDIA SE KA VUE NDIJENI EULEX DHE FAKTORIN NDERKOMBETARE PER KETE KOMPLOTE QE SALIHAJ I VEN NE LIDHJE DREJTPERDREJTE ME KREUN E INSTITUCIONEVE TE KOSOVES QE VIJNE NGA PDK.

ADEM SALIHAJ THOTE SE POSEDON XHIRIMIN ME DESHMI RRENQETHESE TE PERSONAVE QE KANE KRYE VRASJE DHE QE PO PREGADISIN VRASJE TE REJA TE PERSONALITETEVE POLITIKE NGA ARSYE VETEM E VETEM  POLITIKE.*

----------


## Anesti_55

Me siguri qe bota po thote se shqipetart jan qare kot nga serbet.Po u pelqen shume pushteti veteraneve e prderisa ngerne armen per vellavrasje , atehere dhe ne lufte nuk kane dale per nderin e kombit e te atedheut, por per te rregulluar biografine drejt rruges per marrjen e pushtetit apo te privilegjit.Po sikur te mos jete Eulex, si do ti vinte halli politikaneve kosovare? Turp te kene.

----------


## Explorer

Çka s'ka n'deti !

Çfare paranoje paskan keta te mjeret.

Kjo vetemse te shqiptaret ben vaki.

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Po ashtu lexova se Gaci Geci adreson akuza të renda ndaj anëtarëve të qeveris. Gani Geci si bashkëluftëtar i Thacit akuzon atë që ka dhan urdhera për vrasjen e tij, të Adem Salihaj dhe Agim Veliut po ashtu edhe të disa ministra e zevendsministra që kan dhan urdhera e njëherit ai kërkon mbrojen institicuonale nga Kryeparlamentari dhe arsysetimin se ndjehët i rrezikum mbas këtyre akuzave. _

----------


## Kosovelli

Per me i vra hahahahah jo se jo se juve ka me ju vra zoti por po i frikoheni se po hallakaten dosjet per vrasjet e ju te treve qe keni ber prej 1999 e di ne vitet e fundit , po hapen dosjet drugar Adem per vjedhjet e juja , per keqpordorimin  e besimit qe populli i ngrat ju ka dhane para do kohe , per korrupsionin dhe te gjitha marifetelleqet qe ikeni ba ju bashk kur ishe ne LDK dhe pastaj keto dolloveru ju ndan ne kongresin e juve te karrikave, nuk eshte vetem nje CD por nje tonelat me dokumenta qu juve te treve drgarave ju ngarkohenper vrasjen e Abedin Rexhes, vrasajene Xhemajl Mustafes vrasjen e Tahir Zemes e te shume te tjera qe veq dihen qe kan ndodhe ju i keni eliminuar konkurente e tuaj brenda partis tuaj kete e keni deshmue edhe me kongresin qe ju ndajti ai flet per ata qe nuk din keto pune ne hollsi. Ti drugari adem salihu ne vitin 2002 e pate plagosur vehten por nuk te shkrepi qe ishe viktim e dikujt ti ishe i dyshuari ti ishe viktima dhe deri sa te jesh gjall do te mbetesh njeriu ma i dyshuar . kurr mos u tut prej Hashim Thaqit se po te vret se ti e ke vra veten hahahhaahah shnet e baj me shendet hahahahhahh

----------


## ganimet

Mose akuzoni pa argumente  o njerz,Bota esht duke na vezhgu lerini kto marrira .Po sben me u tut prej vdekje.Nji her ka lind shqiptari e vdekjen e pret  me ball qel hahaha Fusha i ka syt e Pylli  veshte thote populli.Tuta  ska ilaq po hiqnu ktyre marzirave po ku ka Thaqi pare me ju pagu Truproja se krejt jon hargju aman.

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Pa argumente mund të më akuzoj mua , ty , apo dike të thjesht që nuk ka buk mirë me ngop barkun por jo ta akuzoj koken e qeveris kosoves. Po kjo është e keqe për vendin por edhe e mirë për ata që jan në listen e Hashimit dhe kompanis PDK.

Prandaj them nuk është e leht me e akuzu Kryeministrin se ka vra politikan dhe po organizon me vra X & Y deputet të parlamentit të Kosovës.

Përshëndetje._

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Riaktualizimi i "Listave te Vdekjes" te perfolura qe shume vjet ne Kosove,jane pjese e dyshimeve per vrasjet politike qe kane ndodhur qe nga 1999.Sipas Adem Salihajt,thene sot ne mikrofonin e RTK-se,ai,Agim Veliu dhe Gani Geci,jane pjese e asaj liste likuidimesh, viktima  te se ciles kane qene Xhemail Mustafa,Uke Bytyci e shume e shume vrasje te tjera e te pazbardhuar kurr.Ai vertete akuzoi PDK-ne dhe kreun e saj, sic tha ai si"kupole te krimit" dhe pergjegjes per shume vrasje ne Kosove.Ne te njejtat vale ishte edhe Gani Geci,i cili tha se disponon inqizime per pergatitjen e ketyre vrasjeve.
Shefi i grupit parlamentar te LDK z.Lutfi Haziri,kerkoi formimin e nje grupi hetimor parlamentar lidhur me akuzat e publikuara sot ne Kuvendin e R. se Kosoves.
Kryetari i Kuvendit z. Jakup Krasniqi i hodhi poshte keto akuza dhe kerkoi qe cdonjeri qe disponon prova e fakte,te njetat t`i paraqes para organeve te drejtesise.
Perndryshe,sot Kuvendi i kosoves pati si teme bosht Raportin e KE rreth Kosoves te publikuar nje muaj me pare, ku kritikohet ashper Qeveria dhe organet e shtetit te Kosoves per shkallen e larte te korrupcionit,mungesen e shtetit ligjor dhe nje sere leshimesh te medha.
-----
Ps.sipas mendimit tim personal,aktualizimi i kesaj teme shume delikate e te ndjeshme ne kete moment, eshte pjese e skenarit per rikonfigurim dhe riformatizim te plote te skenes politike kosovare pas perfundimit te balotazhes dhe te zgjedhjeve me 13 dhjetor.
Bie ne sy nje perafrim i theksuar i pikepamjeve ne mes perfaqesuesve te LDK-se dhe LDD ne kete qast,gje qe na bene te mendojme edhe per dicka me te madhe ne relacionet e ketyre dy partive te dalura nga perplasjet e Kuvendit te VI-te te LDK-se ne dhjetorin e 2007-tes.

----------


## drenicaku

Adem salihu ka kerku qe ne seancen e radhes se parlamentit te futet ne rend dite edhe tema e vrasjeve politike,ai tha se posedon material filmik dhe kete material e ka dorzua ne eulex.Ai e akuzoi direkt kreun e partis demokratike dhe se kerkoi nga institucionet qe te ndermarrin diqka rreth siguris se tij gani gecit dhe agim veliut sepse sipas tij keta qenkan ne radh per egzekutim ne listen e gjat qe po e posedojka partia demokratike.
Qfar te thuhet me shume se sa mizori

----------


## Nice_Boy

*Deputeti Geci pohon se kriminelët ndodhen në Kuvend*



Kryetari i Komisionit për Mbikëqyrjen e Agjencisë së Inteligjencës, Gani Geci, të premten ka ofruar dëshmi se brenda në Kuvendin e Kosovës ka deputetë dhe anëtarë të kabinetit qeveritar që kanë dhënë urdhra për vrasjen e deputetit të LDK-së, Agim Veliu dhe likuidimin e deputetit të LDD-së, Adem Salihaj. Geci ka kërkuar nga kryeparlamentari, Jakup Krasniqi, që ta urdhërojë regjinë në Kuvend, që pamjet e incizuara në CD, ku shihen urdhërdhënësit e vrasjeve, të mos shihen edhe nga opinioni publik. Njëherësh, ka kërkuar nga Krasniqi që ti ofrojë mbështetje gjatë procesit të zbardhjes së fakteve të ofruara.
Kryeparlamentari Krasniqi, nuk ka pranuar që dëshmitë e ofruara të publikohen në Kuvend, dhe i ka rekomanduar Gecit që ato pamje vizive ti dorëzojë në organet e policisë dhe të sigurisë.
Materialet duhet ti çoni në prokurori. Kuvendi nuk është gjykatë, ka thënë Krasniqi. Mirëpo, Geci ka thënë se prokuroria dhe EULEX-i i kanë të njëjtat dëshmi, porse ata nuk kanë ndërmarrë asnjë hap në drejtim të zbardhjes së rasteve. Kërkoj një takim me ju zoti kryetar, sepse nuk mund të shkoj në prokurori. Në këtë rast unë nuk kam as kryetar partie, jam deputet i zgjedhur. Nëse unë skam dëshmi kërkoj të dënohem para ligjit, nëse skam argumente, kërkoj që prokuroria të nisë hetimet ndaj meje, por kërkoj nga prokuroria e EULEX-it që të nisë hetimet ndaj vrasësve dhe kriminelëve, ka thënë Geci.
Nxjerrjen e fakteve për krim të organizuar, Geci e ka bërë pikërisht në ditën kur debatohej Raporti i progresit për Kosovën, i hartuar nga Komisioni Evropian, e në të cilin si vërejte e institucioneve vendëse theksohet edhe mosluftimi adekuat i krimit të organizuar.
Nuk ka sesi të luftohet krimi, kur brenda në Kuvend janë kriminelët, është shprehur Geci.
Deklaratat e këtij deputeti kanë nxitur reagimin e shefit të Grupit Parlamentar të LDK-së, Lutfi Haziri, i cili ka kërkuar nga Kuvendi që të krijojë një Komision ad hoc për ti parë xhirimet që I disponon Geci, dhe më pas të dalë më një qëndrim se si duhet vepruar tutje.
Haziri ka thënë se deklarata e Gecit nuk duhet injoruar, prandaj është e udhës që këtij deputeti ti ofrohet mbrojtje shtetërore.
Kryetari i Kuvendit nuk ka pranuar asnjërën nga këto kërkesa, duke iu lutur deputetëve që të mos shndërrohen as në prokurorë e as në gjykatës.

----------


## Rugova

> Riaktualizimi i "Listave te Vdekjes" te perfolura qe shume vjet ne Kosove,jane pjese e dyshimeve per vrasjet politike qe kane ndodhur qe nga 1999.Sipas Adem Salihajt,thene sot ne mikrofonin e RTK-se,ai,Agim Veliu dhe Gani Geci,jane pjese e asaj liste likuidimesh, viktima  te se ciles kane qene Xhemail Mustafa,Uke Bytyci e shume e shume vrasje te tjera e te pazbardhuar kurr.Ai vertete akuzoi PDK-ne dhe kreun e saj, sic tha ai si"kupole te krimit" dhe pergjegjes per shume vrasje ne Kosove.Ne te njejtat vale ishte edhe Gani Geci,i cili tha se disponon inqizime per pergatitjen e ketyre vrasjeve.
> Shefi i grupit parlamentar te LDK z.Lutfi Haziri,kerkoi formimin e nje grupi hetimor parlamentar lidhur me akuzat e publikuara sot ne Kuvendin e R. se Kosoves.
> Kryetari i Kuvendit z. Jakup Krasniqi i hodhi poshte keto akuza dhe kerkoi qe cdonjeri qe disponon prova e fakte,te njetat t`i paraqes para organeve te drejtesise.
> Perndryshe,sot Kuvendi i kosoves pati si teme bosht Raportin e KE rreth Kosoves te publikuar nje muaj me pare, ku kritikohet ashper Qeveria dhe organet e shtetit te Kosoves per shkallen e larte te korrupcionit,mungesen e shtetit ligjor dhe nje sere leshimesh te medha.
> -----
> Ps.sipas mendimit tim personal,aktualizimi i kesaj teme shume delikate e te ndjeshme ne kete moment, eshte pjese e skenarit per rikonfigurim dhe riformatizim te plote te skenes politike kosovare pas perfundimit te balotazhes dhe te zgjedhjeve me 13 dhjetor.
> Bie ne sy nje perafrim i theksuar i pikepamjeve ne mes perfaqesuesve te LDK-se dhe LDD ne kete qast,gje qe na bene te mendojme edhe per dicka me te madhe ne relacionet e ketyre dy partive te dalura nga perplasjet e Kuvendit te VI-te te LDK-se ne dhjetorin e 2007-tes.


z. Guri Kuq,
Deklaratën e z. Adem Salihaj e kuptoj si shumë shqetësuese, madje shumë alarmuese për rrezikun që po i kanoset stabilitetit politik në Kosovë. Një njeri i burgosur politik për më shumë se 11 vjet, siç ishte Adem Salihaj, me përvojë të madhe politike gjatë gjithë dekadës së fundit të shekullit të kaluar dhe dekadës së këtij fillim shekulli, pastaj duke pasur parasysh faktin se ishte njëri ndër miqët dhe bashkëpunëtorët më të ngushtë të presidentit historik të Kosovës, dr. Ibrahim Rugovës, i cili në këto dy dekada ka bartë poste të larta partiake (kryetar i LDK-së në Ferizaj për disa vite) dhe shtetërore (zëvendëskryeministër) dhe aktualisht deputet në Kuvendin e Kosovës dhe nënkryetar i LDD-së, duhet marrë me seriozitet dhe frikë të madhe, sepse diçka e madhe e paska shtyrë atë dhe G. Gecin që këtë çështje ta shtrojnë në Parlament dhe para opinionit të gjerë....!!??
Pra, duket se durimit tek këta të rrezikuar t'i ket ardhur fundi, sepse siç paskan deklaruar ai dhe Gani Geci ata paskan fakte për komplote vrasjeje kundër tyre, gjë të cilën kanë bërë mirë që e kanë proceduar tek EULEX-i për shqyrtim të mëtutjeshëm. Ngase, është koha e fundit që krimit të organizuar në Kosovë t'i thuhet NDAL, sepse nëse  del se ai është i instaluar edhe pranë organeve qeverisese të Kosovës, vaj halli për shtetin tonë të ri, por edhe për shqiptarët dhe imazhin e tyre në Evropë. Pa e eliminuar krimin e organizuar kudo qoftë dhe në çfarëçdo niveli, korrupsionin në të gjitha nivelet e shoqërisë si dhe pa sundimin e mirëfilltë të ligjit, pra shtetit juridik, Kosova kurrë nuk do mund të bëhet pjesë e Bashkimit Evropian, por as strukturave tjera ndërkombëtare. Këtë duhet ta dijnë të gjithë, dhe shembullin më të freskët e kemi shtetin tonë amë, i cili për t'u bërë anëtare e NATO-s dhe e BE-së është dashur që së pari ta fitojë luftën me krimini e orgaizuar politik dhe ekonomik, dhe këtë e tregon qartë rasti më i freskët i ekstradimit dje nga Turqia në Shqipëri të Aldo Bares, njërit ndër kriminelet më të rrezikshëm që ka njohur historia e re shqiptare. Pra, pa i plotësuar kushtet dhe standardet e BE-së, Kosova dhe asnjë vend tjetër në Ballkan nuk mund të bëhet anëtare e strukturave verioatlantike dhe as e BE-së. Ndaj, është koha e fundit që edhe në Kosovë të fillon qerimi i hasapeve me bartësit e krimit të organizuar, pa marrë parasysh se për kënd dhe për çfarë niveli bëhet fjalë.

----------


## Kosovelli

Po tashe aktuale per hapjen e dosjeve te ish qeveritarve dhe ministrave te qeverive te kalura nga ana e EULEX-it dhe tash keta duhet me shpike diqka te pa qene me e habit opinjonin se po ndohde diqka kinse. Keta emra qe po permendem me u eliminuar fizikisht keta jan te paret qe do te arrestohen nga ana e prokurorve te EULEX-it , keshtu qe hahahahahahahaaaa do te shpetojn nuk do te vriten hahahahahaaa burgut nuk i shpetojn le te vajtojn sa te dojne se kinse jan viktima se shume kukuvajka ishin keta per karrikat e tyre dhe keto populli i dine mos u mundoni me bo propagande te rrejshme.
Hashim Thaqi nuk ka qare pa e ndihmue drejtesin e e EULEX-it per ti fut ne burg te gjith ata qe e kan ber punen per burge , keshtu qe Hashim Thaqi do te jete edhe ketu heroi sikur kur e formoi UCK , si kur e udhehoqi ate ne Rambuje, si kur e ndertoi demokracin pas lufte, si kur e shpalli pavarsin bashk me Fatmir Sejdiun dhe tash me ndertimin e instutucioneve te Kosoves dhe ne funde qlirimin e Kosovese nga Krye Cuba e Cuba te thjeshte me ndihmen e EULEX-it....

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Ja këtu mund ta ndegjoni edhe biseden me gazetar të Adem Salihaj._

----------


## drenicaku

> Po tashe aktuale per hapjen e dosjeve te ish qeveritarve dhe ministrave te qeverive te kalura nga ana e EULEX-it dhe tash keta duhet me shpike diqka te pa qene me e habit opinjonin se po ndohde diqka kinse. Keta emra qe po permendem me u eliminuar fizikisht keta jan te paret qe do te arrestohen nga ana e prokurorve te EULEX-it , keshtu qe hahahahahahahaaaa do te shpetojn nuk do te vriten hahahahahaaa burgut nuk i shpetojn le te vajtojn sa te dojne se kinse jan viktima se shume kukuvajka ishin keta per karrikat e tyre dhe keto populli i dine mos u mundoni me bo propagande te rrejshme.
> Hashim Thaqi nuk ka qare pa e ndihmue drejtesin e e EULEX-it per ti fut ne burg te gjith ata qe e kan ber punen per burge , keshtu qe Hashim Thaqi do te jete edhe ketu heroi sikur kur e formoi UCK , si kur e udhehoqi ate ne Rambuje, si kur e ndertoi demokracin pas lufte, si kur e shpalli pavarsin bashk me Fatmir Sejdiun dhe tash me ndertimin e instutucioneve te Kosoves dhe ne funde qlirimin e Kosovese nga Krye Cuba e Cuba te thjeshte me ndihmen e EULEX-it....


A ti po i din se kan ka me burgos eulexi a,haj gungull bre po lere more politiken se nuk ka gje prej saj,ketu po folet per jet njerzish,dhe kur nje deputet del para mediave dhe thot se kam fakte ateher duhet me u shqetsu edhe ti si militant i partis sate,sepse keto gjera te pista po vin nga andej.
Ti nuk munesh mu ban avukat,nese rrejn keta deputet ateher eshte e udhes qe partia demokratike ti hedh ne gjygj per shpifje,por ketu diqka ka dhe nese ka ateher as ty e as mu nuk na bie mire,sepse ne vend qe te merremi me hallet e popullit ne duhet te vritemi ne mes veti dhe ku na qon kjo.
Kriminelet sa do qe jan ne politik nje dit sigurisht qe ju vjen radha edhe atyre,sepse populli nuk harron,kush do qoft ai,perse duhet dikush ta ndiej vehten te pa sigurt sot ne kosove,mjaft me me kriminel dikush duhet then stop.Mos mendo se dikush mund te frigoi diken sa per ti leshu rrug ne politik asesi jo,kjo do ti kethehet bumerang sepse dhuna nuk sjel te mire.

----------


## Kosovelli

> z. Guri Kuq,
> Deklaratën e z. Adem Salihaj e kuptoj si shumë shqetësuese, madje shumë alarmuese për rrezikun që po i kanoset stabilitetit politik në Kosovë. Një njeri i burgosur politik për më shumë se 11 vjet, siç ishte Adem Salihaj, me përvojë të madhe politike gjatë gjithë dekadës së fundit të shekullit të kaluar dhe dekadës së këtij fillim shekulli, pastaj duke pasur parasysh faktin se ishte njëri ndër miqët dhe bashkëpunëtorët më të ngushtë të presidentit historik të Kosovës, dr. Ibrahim Rugovës, i cili në këto dy dekada ka bartë poste të larta partiake (kryetar i LDK-së në Ferizaj për disa vite) dhe shtetërore (zëvendëskryeministër) dhe aktualisht deputet në Kuvendin e Kosovës dhe nënkryetar i LDD-së, duhet marrë me seriozitet dhe frikë të madhe, sepse diçka e madhe e paska shtyrë atë dhe G. Gecin që këtë çështje ta shtrojnë në Parlament dhe para opinionit të gjerë....!!??
> Pra, duket se durimit tek këta të rrezikuar t'i ket ardhur fundi, sepse siç paskan deklaruar ai dhe Gani Geci ata paskan fakte për komplote vrasjeje kundër tyre, gjë të cilën kanë bërë mirë që e kanë proceduar tek EULEX-i për shqyrtim të mëtutjeshëm. Ngase, është koha e fundit që krimit të organizuar në Kosovë t'i thuhet NDAL, sepse nëse  del se ai është i instaluar edhe pranë organeve qeverisese të Kosovës, vaj halli për shtetin tonë të ri, por edhe për shqiptarët dhe imazhin e tyre në Evropë. Pa e eliminuar krimin e organizuar kudo qoftë dhe në çfarëçdo niveli, korrupsionin në të gjitha nivelet e shoqërisë si dhe pa sundimin e mirëfilltë të ligjit, pra shtetit juridik, Kosova kurrë nuk do mund të bëhet pjesë e Bashkimit Evropian, por as strukturave tjera ndërkombëtare. Këtë duhet ta dijnë të gjithë, dhe shembullin më të freskët e kemi shtetin tonë amë, i cili për t'u bërë anëtare e NATO-s dhe e BE-së është dashur që së pari ta fitojë luftën me krimini e orgaizuar politik dhe ekonomik, dhe këtë e tregon qartë rasti më i freskët i ekstradimit dje nga Turqia në Shqipëri të Aldo Bares, njërit ndër kriminelet më të rrezikshëm që ka njohur historia e re shqiptare. Pra, pa i plotësuar kushtet dhe standardet e BE-së, Kosova dhe asnjë vend tjetër në Ballkan nuk mund të bëhet anëtare e strukturave verioatlantike dhe as e BE-së. Ndaj, është koha e fundit që edhe në Kosovë të fillon qerimi i hasapeve me bartësit e krimit të organizuar, pa marrë parasysh se për kënd dhe për çfarë niveli bëhet fjalë.


une spo i besoj veshve te mi kur po i ndegjoj do njerz kur po thojn une do ta votoj agim veliun se esht njeri ma i miri i kosoves agimi do ta votoja edhe per kryetar sdi qka sdi qka.... agim veliu esht hajni ma i madhi nllap po se po,po edhe nbot se mi vjedh milionat edhe me kandidu prap per at post ku i ka marr kamt me hajni,ku i ka vjedh milonat e par, kjo deshmon se sa budall jemi na shqiptart,e llapijant ne veqanti. kur jetojm nlloq.na myti berllogu,skemi uje skemi kanalizime sen skemi edhe prap se prap me than une votoj per ldk-n per kta duhet njeri shum me kan budall i madh mi than kto fjal e le ma me votu per ta.spo di o vllezer e motra krejt artikujt i lexova ke nja aty ku flitej per ,nese fol dikush per dikon qe ka vjedh a qysh ke duhet mu mbajt zgjedhjet e parakohshme.qashtut esht se sdi e e keni percjell debatin e alim veliut e ejup visokes ne klan kosova u kan kur u rroken ata dy pse sesht rregullu hala kompleksi i deshmorve,ejupi i thojke agimit e din ti pse sesht rregullu aj i thojke jo edhe ti e din se edhe ti je kan aty.edhe paramendone qka i thojke mos e gjuj shpin tane me lloq kishe na bash kemi vjedh qaty bashk jemi paruruedhe atni me kaq met.po kush esht i knaqur me kushtet qe ja ofron podujeva kush........ edhe me than se prap se prap e votoj ldk-n.qe 10 vjet npushtet qe 10vjet tu rrejt,qe10vjet tu vjedh edhe prap se prap me votu ldk-n e sidomos agim velin kur dihet aj qe esht tu hetu per korrupcin po vetem per 130.000 euro.po me shku e me ja pa atij shpin qe e ka nbradash e nprishtine po jet pa men a shqiptart qe e votojn at skan buk me hanger qka esht kjo pune more kshtut e ktyne budallve une spo muj i kupotj.une ju ftoj dilni masivisht e thuni jo agim hajnit se boll ka vjedh tasht duhet aj me shku pak un pushim se u lodh tu vjedh un burg.ju ftoj ju boj thirrje loboni kallxonju hapnjav syt atyre qe i njihni se kush esht agim veliu edhe ldk-ja vetni qka kan ba npodujev ata me meritu voten.Kur dikon e vjedhe me siguri pason denimi e burgimi burgit nuk mundesh me ik kurrrr sa te duesh vajtoni se ne burg e keni vendin vajtoni sa te doni kinse si viktima...

----------


## Kosovelli

> *Deputeti Geci pohon se kriminelët ndodhen në Kuvend*
> 
> 
> 
> Kryetari i Komisionit për Mbikëqyrjen e Agjencisë së Inteligjencës, Gani Geci, të premten ka ofruar dëshmi se brenda në Kuvendin e Kosovës ka deputetë dhe anëtarë të kabinetit qeveritar që kanë dhënë urdhra për vrasjen e deputetit të LDK-së, Agim Veliu dhe likuidimin e deputetit të LDD-së, Adem Salihaj. Geci ka kërkuar nga kryeparlamentari, Jakup Krasniqi, që ta urdhërojë regjinë në Kuvend, që pamjet e incizuara në CD, ku shihen urdhërdhënësit e vrasjeve, të mos shihen edhe nga opinioni publik. Njëherësh, ka kërkuar nga Krasniqi që ti ofrojë mbështetje gjatë procesit të zbardhjes së fakteve të ofruara.
> Kryeparlamentari Krasniqi, nuk ka pranuar që dëshmitë e ofruara të publikohen në Kuvend, dhe i ka rekomanduar Gecit që ato pamje vizive ti dorëzojë në organet e policisë dhe të sigurisë.
> Materialet duhet ti çoni në prokurori. Kuvendi nuk është gjykatë, ka thënë Krasniqi. Mirëpo, Geci ka thënë se prokuroria dhe EULEX-i i kanë të njëjtat dëshmi, porse ata nuk kanë ndërmarrë asnjë hap në drejtim të zbardhjes së rasteve. Kërkoj një takim me ju zoti kryetar, sepse nuk mund të shkoj në prokurori. Në këtë rast unë nuk kam as kryetar partie, jam deputet i zgjedhur. Nëse unë skam dëshmi kërkoj të dënohem para ligjit, nëse skam argumente, kërkoj që prokuroria të nisë hetimet ndaj meje, por kërkoj nga prokuroria e EULEX-it që të nisë hetimet ndaj vrasësve dhe kriminelëve, ka thënë Geci.
> Nxjerrjen e fakteve për krim të organizuar, Geci e ka bërë pikërisht në ditën kur debatohej Raporti i progresit për Kosovën, i hartuar nga Komisioni Evropian, e në të cilin si vërejte e institucioneve vendëse theksohet edhe mosluftimi adekuat i krimit të organizuar.
> Nuk ka sesi të luftohet krimi, kur brenda në Kuvend janë kriminelët, është shprehur Geci.
> ...



keto nuk jon kurgja vetem rrena dhe vetem rrena per tu hedh hi syve ..... per tjeter sen  kemi me fol pas nje muaj ne kete forum se si i futen ne burg se akuzohen per shume vepra penale prej vrasjeve e deri te vjedhjet e imta

----------


## Pa_doreza2

> Per me i vra hahahahah jo se jo se juve ka me ju vra zoti por po i frikoheni se po hallakaten dosjet per vrasjet e ju te treve qe keni ber prej 1999 e di ne vitet e fundit , po hapen dosjet drugar Adem per vjedhjet e juja , per keqpordorimin  e besimit qe populli i ngrat ju ka dhane para do kohe , per korrupsionin dhe te gjitha marifetelleqet qe ikeni ba ju bashk kur ishe ne LDK dhe pastaj keto dolloveru ju ndan ne kongresin e juve te karrikave, nuk eshte vetem nje CD por nje tonelat me dokumenta qu juve te treve drgarave ju ngarkohenper vrasjen e Abedin Rexhes, vrasajene Xhemajl Mustafes vrasjen e Tahir Zemes e te shume te tjera qe veq dihen qe kan ndodhe ju i keni eliminuar konkurente e tuaj brenda partis tuaj kete e keni deshmue edhe me kongresin qe ju ndajti ai flet per ata qe nuk din keto pune ne hollsi. Ti drugari adem salihu ne vitin 2002 e pate plagosur vehten por nuk te shkrepi qe ishe viktim e dikujt ti ishe i dyshuari ti ishe viktima dhe deri sa te jesh gjall do te mbetesh njeriu ma i dyshuar . kurr mos u tut prej Hashim Thaqit se po te vret se ti ke vra veten hahahhaahah shnet e baj me shendet hahahahhahh


PAJTOHNA PLOTESISHTE ME TY  SE KY ESHTE NJE GAFE SE SI DUKET KY GECI PO MUNDOHET PRAPE ME U BASHKUE ME LDK-EN QENI KU HANE EDHE ATY LEH

----------


## Kosovelli

> A ti po i din se kan ka me burgos eulexi a,haj gungull bre po lere more politiken se nuk ka gje prej saj,ketu po folet per jet njerzish,dhe kur nje deputet del para mediave dhe thot se kam fakte ateher duhet me u shqetsu edhe ti si militant i partis sate,sepse keto gjera te pista po vin nga andej.
> Ti nuk munesh mu ban avukat,nese rrejn keta deputet ateher eshte e udhes qe partia demokratike ti hedh ne gjygj per shpifje,por ketu diqka ka dhe nese ka ateher as ty e as mu nuk na bie mire,sepse ne vend qe te merremi me hallet e popullit ne duhet te vritemi ne mes veti dhe ku na qon kjo.
> Kriminelet sa do qe jan ne politik nje dit sigurisht qe ju vjen radha edhe atyre,sepse populli nuk harron,kush do qoft ai,perse duhet dikush ta ndiej vehten te pa sigurt sot ne kosove,mjaft me me kriminel dikush duhet then stop.Mos mendo se dikush mund te frigoi diken sa per ti leshu rrug ne politik asesi jo,kjo do ti kethehet bumerang sepse dhuna nuk sjel te mire.


kushe ka bo vegen ka me u kap per te dhe drejt edhe ne burg.
ne qofte se u mete me i than stop adem salihaj , gani geci e agim veliu krimit ne kosove kuku per neve , sepse kte jan bosat e krimit.
mos vajtoni pa lidhje se kjo se nuk eshte i rrezikuar kerkush prej ketyre treve por jemi ne populli te rrezikuem prej ketyre cubave prej plaqkes prej haraqit te tyre edhe prej vrasjes se edhe keta din me vra si e vran Abedin Rexhen , Xhemajl Mustafen e Tahir Zemen.  etje
keto jan vetem rrena qe kata dine me qpik si agimi si ademi e si gania

----------


## Nice_Boy

_O shqiptar të lodhun askush në këtë bot nuk ka byc me dal publikisht para gazetave dhe me akuzue një Kryeminister apo Kryekriminel mos u beni edhe ju budall e me fol qysh t'ju pëlqen juve. 

Këta po thojn se kemi fakte me video ? Ato nqs i kan këto fakte atëher kjo nuk mund të mohohet dhe nuk e besoj që jan aq budall e me fol pa fakte sepse e din që e hajn burgun me vjet për shpifje.

Sidoqoft këto ditë do të dalin faktet kismet.._

----------


## Kosovelli

> _O shqiptar të lodhun askush në këtë bot nuk ka byc me dal publikisht para gazetave dhe me akuzue një Kryeminister apo Kryekriminel mos u beni edhe ju budall e me fol qysh t'ju pëlqen juve. 
> 
> Këta po thojn se kemi fakte me video ? Ato nqs i kan këto fakte atëher kjo nuk mund të mohohet dhe nuk e besoj që jan aq budall e me fol pa fakte sepse e din që e hajn burgun me vjet për shpifje.
> 
> Sidoqoft këto ditë do të dalin faktet kismet.._


Kryekrimineli ketu flet vete monolog e ndine veten te kercenuar prej ligji sepse prej ti nuk mundete me ik si keshtu qe tha para gazetarve si ashtu pa gazetar keta e kan burgun e sigurt keta kan pas guxim edhe ma shume ma keq me bo se me dal para gazetarve me fol kete qe thon kjo eshte improvizim ky eshte shantazh i llojt te BIA-se  per kete do te jemi deshmitar se shpejti hiq mos kini derte por hajni cubi vrasis etj edhe merrejt nje popull nuk i prishet pune keshtu nese hajm si deziformat ju befet mire. ketyre kriminelve ju ka mbet edhe kjo arme pa e konsumue shantazhin se jan kinse viktima keta jan ne gjendje me kall edhe luftra vetem e vetem te shpetojn por edhe keta o te befasohen si do te kapen e drejt edhe ne bure . dhe e dini qka do te thon permese letrave te hapura se Hashim Thaqi i arrestoj qe ti njellos qe ti eliminon nga politika etj hajgare de...

----------

